# Finally, a working portfolio!



## tevo (Mar 1, 2014)

I've recently found the motivation to establish myself as a photographer, and move closer to my goals. To bolster this process, I've taken the time to get a proper portfolio made. It's still under construction, but I have included many of my favorite photographs. How can I make it better? Any feedback/advice is appreciated.


www.trevorwillphoto.com



Also, any feedback on the logo? I don't plan on watermarking my work, it's more of a graphic to be used on my website / business card.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

The image sequence runs: football (?), surfer, football, volleyball, volleyball, volleyball, unidentified sport, lacrosse, 6 x football, soccer, soccer, baseball, baseball.

The surfer shot is good, but it doesn't belong. The singular football shot is out of sequence. I'd suggest pick the best one of volleyball, soccer, baseball and with the lacrosse image, have a static 4 picture display, with your contact info displayed. Below this, use your 7 football images in a photostory-type sequence, in carousel or slideshow form etc


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 1, 2014)

Why not post the info on your "contact" page in first person?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2014)

Logo-YES...get rid of the beer gut on the photo-dude!!!! Is he wearing a big vest, or what? I like the silhouette, but slim the dude down!

THIS SHOT is very comical, and excellent. I LOVE how the two defenders have neutralized one another, and are FACE DOWN, while the ball carrier leaps over them, with the perfect amount of motion blur on his foot! Gawd---I LOVE that shot more than any in the whole portfolio.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

Actually forget my photostory idea, unless the teams are from the same game; the team in blue - those pictures have quite a consistent look, which you could capitalize on visually. Perhaps use the ducks 44 trophy shot in a static group also, if you went with something like that. The surfer shot seems to me unconnected with field sports.


----------



## tevo (Mar 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Logo-YES...get rid of the beer gut on the photo-dude!!!! Is he wearing a big vest, or what? I like the silhouette, but slim the dude down!
> 
> THIS SHOT is very comical, and excellent. I LOVE how the two defenders have neutralized one another, and are FACE DOWN, while the ball carrier leaps over them, with the perfect amount of motion blur on his foot! Gawd---I LOVE that shot more than any in the whole portfolio.



It's supposed to be part of his coat, but I see your point. I'll play with it.

That youth football shot is definitely one of my favorites as well, it got the most hype on the sideline immediately after I captured it; that was a good game.



D-B-J said:


> Why not post the info on your "contact" page in first person?



I debated this. Why should I? (not to be read in an anti-establishmentary teenage voice)



71M said:


> Actually forget my photostory idea, unless the teams are from the same game; the team in blue - those pictures have quite a consistent look, which you could capitalize on visually. Perhaps use the ducks 44 trophy shot in a static group also, if you went with something like that. The surfer shot seems to me unconnected with field sports, (but the volleyball doesn't for some reason).



Many of these are of the same team, but different games. I grouped the shots from the same game together. If I added a few more shots of surfing, would it balance it out?


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 1, 2014)

tevo said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Logo-YES...get rid of the beer gut on the photo-dude!!!! Is he wearing a big vest, or what? I like the silhouette, but slim the dude down!
> ...




When I read it, it came off as very impersonal and stiff, and I have a feeling that's NOT what you want to convey.  First person makes it a touch more... personal.. which in this case I think would be perfect.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tevo said:


> Many of these are of the same team, but different games. I grouped the shots from the same game together. If I added a few more shots of surfing, would it balance it out?



Yes. Balance is the key. If three of this, then also three of that, and that. Or 1/1/1 etc.


----------



## Designer (Mar 2, 2014)

tevo said:


> Also, any feedback on the logo? I don't plan on watermarking my work, it's more of a graphic to be used on my website / business card.



I like it, but I think that someday you can expect a letter from Major League Baseball.


----------



## paigew (Mar 2, 2014)

You have some really nice shots! What lens are you using for the sports shots to get so close?! My favorite shot is the (lacrosse?) silhouette shot  Gorgeous!

I would remove the volleyball shots, they are not as good as the others IMO


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2014)

tevo said:


> How can I make it better?



cant see the "navigation" in front of most your photographs.  Maybe a transparent bar across the links so they always show up?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Mar 2, 2014)

The site doesn't appear to be working correctly on my ipad. The page just displays a bunch of photos that you scroll through without and space between them.


----------



## tevo (Mar 3, 2014)

Fixed the mobile viewing problem, as well as changing the site template. I can't decide whether or not I like the new one better. Any thoughts?


----------

